# High picth or Growning Noise from dash



## ydnar (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,
I have a problem with my nissan x-trail 2006-when I hit 120 km speed there is a high pitch noise come from the dashboard.
As soon as I reduced the speed the noise gradually would go away. I have no engine problem whatsoever and my mechanic can't solve it either, therefore would really appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Do you have the air vents set to fresh or recirculate ?
Might be some wind noise through the air vent tubing.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you sure it's coming from the dash and not from the sunroof (if you have one that is)?


----------



## ydnar (Oct 22, 2007)

Revhead Kev said:


> Do you have the air vents set to fresh or recirculate ?
> Might be some wind noise through the air vent tubing.


Its on fresh most of the time.
I tried to close all the vents, but the noise still came out.
I will try to set it to recirculate, its sound make sense. I will tell you the result
Thanks

p.s for Aussietrail: no sunroof


----------



## ydnar (Oct 22, 2007)

ydnar said:


> Its on fresh most of the time.
> I tried to close all the vents, but the noise still came out.
> I will try to set it to recirculate, its sound make sense. I will tell you the result
> Thanks
> ...


I hit the freeway, set the air circulation to "recirculate" and closed all the vent.
The noise still came out (on 110k/h). It came from the dash on passenger side.
If its raining or wet, no sound come out.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Behind the passenger side glove box compartment there is the blower fan for the air con, you may want to check it to see there is nothing stuck in there, like a tree leaf or something OR....rats LOL (am serious, rats and mice can get in there too) 

The little mouse could be freaking out from all the joy ride speed you're taking him through....(now am kidding) LOL


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

If it was the blower motor I would expect the noise to be there at any vehicle speed, depending on the speed of the blower motor.

Set to recirculate seems to rule out the air ducting with external air flow.

Can you get someone to sit in the passenger foot area and try to listen for exactly where the noise is coming from (under or above the dash).

Also, have a passenger open the window and try to determine if the noise gets louder, meaning it is caused by something outside (maybe the wiper arm).


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*High pictch noise from dash*

I had a similar problem. It started after I had the windscreen replaced and was the problem was eliminated after they removed it and reinstalled it correctly. I had to take a video with sound of the noise before I was able to convince the windscreen company that the installation was flawed.

Regards,


----------

